# Infinity Textures Tutorials



## Coaster (20. April 2002)

Hi,
kann mir vielleicht einer Helfen???
Denn ich brauche Tutorials zu dem Texturendesigner "Infinity Textures". Ich bedanke mich für jede Antwort.
Cu
  Coaster


----------



## bertrunken (20. April 2002)

hi ho
schonmal auf der page vom hersteller reingeschaut??

so long
berti


----------

